# Breeder in FL



## Naven (Mar 4, 2010)

I am looking for a great, trustworthy breeder in Florida, as close to the Tampa area as possible. Any recommendations?

Thank you
-n-


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

What kind of German Shepherd are you interested in? I know some people who have puppies, I'll PM you.


----------



## Naven (Mar 4, 2010)

We are looking for a companion dog. We have another dog and a VERY friendly cat.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Carolyn Borgmann in Hawthorne has nice dogs.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

They are all companions in some way or another. Are you looking for american lines, german showlines, german working lines? Once you narrow down what lines you are looking for, that will help with recommendations. Oh and if you have another dog now, I typically recommend you get one of the opposite sex.


----------



## kleischen (Apr 20, 2010)

Large-boned, straight back and preferrably female but open to a male. Color really doesn't matter but red/black is my first preference. Thanks.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

kleischen said:


> Large-boned, straight back and preferrably female but open to a male. Color really doesn't matter but red/black is my first preference. Thanks.


Isn't Andrew on this site? He's in Florida and breeds German Showline Red/Blacks, right? Not sure how close he is to Tampa, though.


----------



## Cardinal Von Crossbones (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm located just north of Orlando and (while not in any rush) have been looking into breeders for awhile as well. As suggestions to check out, and pretty high on my list of potentials are ICNDF (jacksonville I think) & Kennels von Lotta (georgia) they both seem quite knowledgable and have lovely dogs, although not ideally located. 

For me, distance kind of pales in importance to a reputable breeder. Of course, I'm looking for something a tad more specific (black and red, male, german lines [either working or show, not 100% sure] potential for SAR + therapy work) and my list of potential breeders spans a few states. 

Best of luck!


----------



## tatiana (Feb 3, 2010)

I looked for a long time and never found anyone in Florida. 

Everyone has their own criteria so it's hard to say because I never found anyone you won't. I preferred and stuck with a small breeder who had all breed surveyed titled dogs with a multi generation record of good hips & elbows, titles, breed surveys, etc.

I stayed away from breeders who seemed (to me) to have too many litters, either on the ground or serially. Read the contract carefully, hopefully you can do this before you purchase a puppy.

Make a list of all your questions and talk to the breeders. You will develop a gut feeling (good or bad) about them after a good long conversation. Visit the kennel.

I KNOW there are good breeders on Internet forums. There are also those who troll the forums to sell their dogs too. 

Due diligence will get you the perfect dog for you in time. Good luck and have fun in your search. It is such a joy to know you have found the perfect dog!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

von Jagenstadt German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I would second Lies option and say to contact Andrew. His dogs are beautiful and he is a cherished member here as well.


----------



## kleischen (Apr 20, 2010)

I am in Wellington, near West Palm Beach. Different post than the Tampa post


----------



## JulieAG (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi, I live in Wellington too! I've heard fantastic things about Andrew so defininately look into him (I believe he's in Boca Raton) but also check out Susie Schimansky. She is in Loxahatchee and that's where I got my Hummer, who is awesome! PM me if you'd like her info. Also if you are interested in checking out the South Florida Working Dog Association let me know and I can give you the info on that as well. They hold weekly sessions in both obedience and bite work. The trainers are fantastic and dues are EXTREMELY reasonable. They do bite/protection work on Saturday afternoons. I can give you directions if you want to come check it out!


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

I love my Jack... The big guy closest to the camera.

He's one of Andrew's pups.


----------

